
NIST Blockchain Technology Overview - Anon84
https://csrc.nist.gov/publications/detail/nistir/8202/final
======
Anon84
Direct PDF link:
[https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/ir/2018/NIST.IR.8202.pdf](https://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/ir/2018/NIST.IR.8202.pdf)

